

Judge to Dell: Dude, you're defrauding your customers - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080528-judge-to-dell-dude-youre-defrauding-your-customers.html

======
Hexstream
"We have won an important victory that will force Dell to live up to its
responsibilities and pay back its customers for profits that were pocketed but
not deserved. This decision sends an important message that all corporations
will be held accountable for the promises they make to consumers."

I think the message is more like:

"You can try to screw up your customers for profit, but if you fail you'll
just lose those profits so you have nothing to lose, try it!"

